# Led vs. metal halide



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anybody used both? I've got 8 175watt metal halides on the front of my boat but I hate having to carry a generator. I'm looking to change to led but I don't know the difference in brightness. My lights are bright and handle rough waves and runnin dry. Looking to c if anybody has changed there setup to led and like it!


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Might have better luck asking in bow.fishingcountry.com forum


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look for the Lumen rating of the light, that will tell you the actual light output. Watts is just the power consumed. On general, LED's will be 10 - 15X more efficient than Halides.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

LED's are probably the lighting of the future. Just like anything new they are expensive. The do have high lumen rates with minimum power consumption. As far as how they will hold up nobody knows. Most are supposed to last 10-20 yrs depending on time used with gradual loss in lumen output. I'm in the lighting business and we have had a few issues in high vibration areas. I also had some on my boat trailer and had a bad tire vibration and it caused several of the LEDs to go out. Also you cannot look at them they will blind you they are so bright. I personally don't like the glare in murky water and they don't seem to penetrate murky very well. Clear water they are great. I walk when I gig and have tried both.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

"I personally don't like the glare in murky water and they don't seem to penetrate murky very well. Clear water they are great." 

Most people get the normal bright white led bulbs. But if you get the warm white it cuts down on glare in murky water very well. I have basically the same lights that Air Ranger has for sale http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=478258 but I use the 110v version because I already had a Honda 2000 gen. and didn't want to buy deep cycle batteries to run them and worry about the batteries lasting all night. The Honda only idles to run them. I sure air ranger can order any color temp you want and the 110v if you want them too. If not you can get them through  http://www.customfitzled.com .


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

We have been selling alot of 50watt led's for bowfishing and flounder fishing guys to replace their Halogens and Metal Halide lights. 
No Genny, No Can of Gas, nothing. 
Lights are $120 Each with a 2 Year Warranty. So price is comparable to MH prices but no noise, no bulbs breaking, less weight, ect!


----------

